# Ragging - Hindi



## Chirag (May 6, 2008)

Well got this class debate tomorrow.. The topic I chose is ragging and need to speak for like 4 minutes and after that the discussion session.. So tell some points if possible in hindi or otherwise in English and I will translate them.. Tell some incidents too.. Oh btw what the heck is ragging called in hindi?

Thankyou..


----------



## confused (May 6, 2008)

ok one incident. happnd to my cousin. he was forced to smoke by his seniors in bits pilani.(only once, during initial few days) (what i mean to convey, is that however good a college maybe, but ragging is still quite prevalent)


----------



## ray|raven (May 6, 2008)

Well , it does help, provided its not meant to harm.
Ragging makes the juniors and seniors bond together very quickly IMO.
And it is sorta fun, if u can enjoy it and not be afraid.


----------



## Pathik (May 6, 2008)

Ragging is very much needed to break the ice between the seniors and juniors. But it should be within the limits of decency.


----------



## blueshift (May 6, 2008)

I too was ragged. Me and few other freshers were told to enact a wedding scene. But it was just for that moment.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 7, 2008)

confused said:


> ok one incident. happnd to my cousin. he was forced to smoke by his seniors in bits pilani.(only once, during initial few days) (what i mean to convey, is that however good a college maybe, but ragging is still quite prevalent)



Its not as if the top colleges dont have ragging.Even IIT's  & NIT's used to have ragging(not sure abt now;but still exists even if mild)


----------



## confused (May 7, 2008)

@chirag - debate main kya hua?


----------



## Chirag (May 7, 2008)

Arre, the frnd of mine didn't come only.. so I took other guy who didn't have a clue abt topic, so I changed my topic and spoke on reservations.. went finee.


----------



## din (May 7, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Ragging is very much needed to break the ice ....



Breaking ice is quite ok. But breaking other things - not ok !

2 yrs back, in Kottayam (Kerala), three or four A**** seniors ragged a girl in a lab room which was closed. Want to know the limit ? They raped her. The main guy was relative of the Principal of the college.  Anyway police arrested all those guys. Not sure the present status.


----------



## confused (May 7, 2008)

^^i remember stories of students getting killed, and being dumped in rivers.


----------



## Pathik (May 7, 2008)

din said:


> Breaking ice is quite ok. But breaking other things - not ok !
> 
> 2 yrs back, in Kottayam (Kerala), three or four A**** seniors ragged a girl in a lab room which was closed. Want to know the limit ? They raped her. The main guy was relative of the Principal of the college.  Anyway police arrested all those guys. Not sure the present status.





Pathik said:


> But it should be within the limits of decency.


BTW, That incident was sad. Such B@st**ds should be hung to death.


----------

